# Redistribute Source Code



## amar (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello,

I'm a Research Student.

Could any one advice me, on how to re-distribute the FreeBSD Source. To make a new distribution as a my research project. 

Is there any mentors there for this re-distribution. 

Can I do this re-distribution? or this is illegal. 

Some one advice me please..

Best Regards
Amar.:stud


----------



## adamk (Jul 11, 2009)

If you have FreeBSD installed the /COPYRIGHT file contains all the information on what conditions you must meet when redistributing the FreeBSD source code.


----------



## amar (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks a Lot. 

I'll go through the License and Copyright Info and get back to you. 

Best Regards
Amar


----------

